

Ask HN: Are there any web-apps aimed at e-readers? - martinrolph

It would be great (for me at least) to be able to do several common activities on my Kindle. The main motivator is that I find it hard to sleep if I&#x27;ve been looking at screens late at night. For example, I&#x27;d love to be able to use some kind of messaging client.<p>I was never able to get Kindle Active Content (the closest thing there was to an app store) as I&#x27;m not US-based and that seems to be disappearing anyway.<p>Which means the only available option is using web-apps. Of course, the obvious problem is that they&#x27;re totally unoptimised for e-ink screens where scrolling, colour and movement are all either poorly implemented or not available at all.<p>Are there any web-apps designed to work well with e-readers?
======
pinkyand
Have you tried something like f.lux ? it can remove the black spectrum of
colors from computer/tablet displays ,and they claims there's research that
this is the spectrum most critical for messing up with sleep.

With regards to eink web-apps, don't forget you'll also have to fight the
keyboard if you'll even get one. So it's hard to design to that medium. On
that note, there's the onyx eink phones/tablets that have a version of the
play store, but their only unique apps are rss reader and google calender. But
maybe sniffing around onyx and their users will let you discover usable apps.

